# this is my youtube channel



## Shiversblood (Feb 19, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/user/TacoShivers


----------



## Boxy Brown (Feb 19, 2019)

dumb nigger


----------



## IV 445 (Feb 19, 2019)

dumb nigger


----------



## Feathers and Stones (Feb 19, 2019)

dumb nigger


----------



## Sparky Lurker (Feb 19, 2019)

smart white


----------



## Richardo Retardo (Feb 19, 2019)

I'm not surprised.


----------



## SJ 485 (Feb 19, 2019)

I enjoyed this one


----------



## Army Burger (Feb 19, 2019)

dumb nigger


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 19, 2019)

Unintelligent basketball-american


----------



## SpergPatrol (Feb 19, 2019)

Why would you tell us this?


----------



## Desire Lines (Feb 19, 2019)

I AM GOIN HUNGREEEHHHHHHHHHHHH YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## UW 411 (Feb 19, 2019)

I like these drafts the most. 
That's some terminal tism you've got there, buddy.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 19, 2019)

Reporting in
https://youtube.com/user/MundaneMatt


----------



## Lez (Feb 19, 2019)

I was listening to Black Velvet when I clicked the link and the most recent video is called 'Velvets of a black color'. Weird.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Feb 19, 2019)

Sick freestyle, breh. You're a spiritual lyrical miracle.


----------



## MrTroll (Feb 19, 2019)

Null at age 30.


----------



## pomme (Feb 19, 2019)

I feel closer to God after watching these videos, thank you.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Feb 19, 2019)

Ah yes a gamer of taste, only drinking the Game Fuel.


----------



## MrTroll (Feb 19, 2019)

CIA Nigger said:


> Ah yes a gamer of taste, only drinking the Game Fuel.



Game Fuel is okay, but a true gamer of taste would only settle for a vintage '97 Surge.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 19, 2019)

You look exactly like I thought you'd look.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Feb 19, 2019)

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## A Hot Potato (Feb 19, 2019)

lol I have more subs than you.

Also, maybe it's time you actually use that bar bell behind you, scrawny.


----------



## Black Waltz (Feb 19, 2019)

Well.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 19, 2019)

That webcam is so 2007.


----------



## wellthathappened (Feb 19, 2019)

This thread was a poor life choice.


----------



## AbyssStarer (Feb 19, 2019)

wellthathappened said:


> This thread was a poor life choice.


Making a Kiwi Farms account was a poor life choice.


----------



## Deadwaste (Feb 19, 2019)

kanye. very cool. thank you


----------



## Lysenko (Feb 19, 2019)

Why do I care?


----------



## LocalFireDept (Feb 19, 2019)

Good channel. I'm gonna like, comment, subscribe, press that bell icon, reblog, retweet, share on Facebook, and neck myself. In no particular order.


----------



## Jack Awful (Feb 19, 2019)

I don't know what to make of this.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Feb 19, 2019)

Never has one powerlevelled this much.

Where the fuck is Daddy @Null? Isn't he gonna condemn this?


----------



## King Buzzo (Feb 19, 2019)

Congrats on being featured.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Feb 19, 2019)

The years have not been kind to Haley Joel Osment


----------



## aleksandrov (Feb 19, 2019)

It's an honor.


----------



## Nick Gars (Feb 19, 2019)

MrTroll said:


> Game Fuel is okay, but a true gamer of taste would only settle for a vintage '97 Surge.


Oh you son of a bitch, Surge was the tits.


So this is Shiversblood? I'm dissatisfied.


----------



## Tetra (Feb 19, 2019)

Thank you Shivers, very cool!


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Feb 19, 2019)

Wow, this thread might be the dumbest thing I've seen today. And I work retail, just, .


----------



## MadDamon (Feb 19, 2019)

Hve you taken your medications yet?


----------



## Bluey (Feb 19, 2019)

Nifty


----------



## Quijibo69 (Feb 19, 2019)

Doxing like retard I see!


----------



## Big Nasty (Feb 19, 2019)

Tyce what is this


----------



## Dick Pooman (Feb 19, 2019)

I always have a lot of respect for people who have rows of empty liquor bottles sitting around in plain sight.


----------



## I Exist (Feb 19, 2019)

Wow, this is pretty epic.


----------



## The Reaper (Feb 20, 2019)

What was the good vid, shivers?  Why was it deleted?


Also lol a dude with 100k subscribers left a comment about your channel 8 years ago.


Edit: 8 not 7


----------



## Kirito (Feb 20, 2019)

Shout me out in a video


----------



## The Great Chandler (Feb 20, 2019)

I salute your sacrifice for Halaldom my fellow Kiwi!

Semper Fi


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 20, 2019)

Visitor said:


> I enjoyed this one


Apparently really likes Chick-Fil-a.


----------



## Ol' Slag (Feb 20, 2019)

This is more interesting than your YouTube channel

https://www.christianforums.com/search/38242845/

http://archive.md/1nlhc


----------



## reddit superstar (Feb 20, 2019)

This cancer gave me HIV.


----------



## Knojkamarangasan_#4 (Feb 20, 2019)

Yiff my ass daddy


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Feb 20, 2019)

Nah, I would rather not give you the clicks you so desperately crave.


----------



## Rungle (Feb 20, 2019)

The true final boss in the t-series vs pewdiepie fight


----------



## Remove Goat (Feb 20, 2019)

dude your hairline what the fuck


----------



## Terrorist (Feb 20, 2019)

OP is a homosex.

Please keep up the good work you national treasure


----------



## underscoredash (Feb 20, 2019)

ah... from the meth fields of alabama... so graceful


----------



## Staffy (Feb 20, 2019)

folafel faggot


----------



## TenMilesWide (Feb 20, 2019)

this is my youtube channel now. thanks.


----------



## RockRider (Feb 20, 2019)

i have the shits


----------



## EmpireOfTheClouds (Feb 20, 2019)

uneducated african-american


----------



## SweetDefeat01 (Feb 20, 2019)

I refuse to believe this was recorded in 2009


----------



## Xenomorph (Feb 20, 2019)

You look like mashed bread dough.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Feb 20, 2019)

This is too boring to click on. I slosh autism around in a fine wine glass and appreciate it before laughing. Yours is cheap hobo drank.


----------



## UW 411 (Feb 20, 2019)

I have to be fair, your name checks out. I watched a few videos and got _shivers_ down my spine and my _blood_ ran cold.

It's just a mine of doughy autism, no clue why you decided to shaft yourself though.


----------



## deodorant (Feb 20, 2019)

You're probably gonna wake up and regret this once the alcohol wears off.


----------



## StyrofoamFridge (Feb 20, 2019)

And I thought my gotis was bad...
Enjoyed the autism.


----------



## Animewasamistake (Feb 20, 2019)

so kiwifarms is the real honeypot? >deletes stormfront account


----------



## Zarkov (Feb 20, 2019)

Did you lose a bet ?


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Feb 20, 2019)

Check me out yo
https://www.youtube.com/user/TeamGamerfood


----------



## YourUnclesDad (Feb 20, 2019)

SpergPatrol said:


> Why would you tell us this?


----------



## spikespiegel (Feb 20, 2019)

Is this the new evolution of KF? Cows self-doxing themselves before us?


----------



## Samoyed (Feb 20, 2019)

Never heard such a beautiful sound


----------



## admiral (Feb 20, 2019)

What the hell is this


----------



## UE 558 (Feb 20, 2019)

Can you show us your peepee next?


----------



## SJ 485 (Feb 20, 2019)

Mall Xplorer said:


> Check me out yo
> https://www.youtube.com/user/TeamGamerfood


Nice channel dude, truly exceptional!


----------



## Dangus Bang Boon (Feb 20, 2019)

Ive seen more autistic autism. I didn't laugh, sorry.


----------



## UptownRuckus (Feb 20, 2019)

Numb digger


----------



## Corn Sake (Feb 20, 2019)

You look nothing like your profile picture. Are you trying to catfish us??


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Feb 20, 2019)

I'm chalking this one up to this not actually being Shivers. Nobody is that du-

......Fuck.


----------



## Dysnomia (Feb 20, 2019)

You have the face of someone whose mother drank a lot while pregnant.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Feb 20, 2019)

Show duck outline, plz.


----------



## pwincess fwuffypants (Feb 20, 2019)

Did someone get their account hacked?


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Feb 20, 2019)

I'm taking ten more vaccines next week so I can be autistic enough to appreciate this.


----------



## BV 937 (Feb 20, 2019)

Just your average kiwi doing average kiwi activities


----------



## Marvin (Feb 20, 2019)

This is actually him.





This is him asking to be unbanned from PVCC way back in the day.


----------



## The Telomerase Truth (Feb 20, 2019)

What a totally cool channel! Thanks for sharing!


SpergPatrol said:


> Why would you tell us this?


I'm pretty sure that, deep inside, you already know the answer to that. It's the same reason all cows do incredibly dumb things.


AbyssStarer said:


> Making a Kiwi Farms account was a poor life choice.


Making a Kiwi Farms account may be a poor life choice, but this thread was made by someone whose whole life is one poor life choice if their videos and posts are anything to go by.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 20, 2019)

@Magenta


----------



## J A N D E K (Feb 21, 2019)

Ma - gen - ta. Not mag - net - a.


----------



## Gooda Cheese (Feb 21, 2019)

Was going to write essay on other cow days time but this catch Gooda's attention, be posting some detail in videos.






Shane Visita possibly love letter
Dumb Dumb post Youtube https://www.youtube.com/user/TacoShivers/videos Google+ (http://archive.fo/kODz5)

DumbDumb post fedora like tipping Redditor





Room white as snow






https://www.neoseeker.com/members/TacoShiVers/ (http://archive.md/9cSEP) TacoShivers use xbox



Someone comment saying Georgeson





No need to go gangster, that's truth.






but now we go to Ricky media
Twitter is found https://twitter.com/RickyLDarius http://archive.md/qNJgs


Twitter is of ramblings http://archive.fo/RUVyu Too many tweets to post, people think this bot





He seems to be loner http://archive.md/rlEsY





https://www.facebook.com/rickyl.darius (http://archive.fo/gKM5j) This Facebook pop up through activity lobe


He has other kiwi account https://kiwifarms.net/members/rickydarius.404/ (http://archive.fo/leacr)
Archive of digs of PVCC forum days (http://archive.md/IBry6)


He post license but too blurry



















User with great enhance tool around?


----------



## Shiversblood (Feb 21, 2019)

That stupid Twitter is not me, it was a bot made by some psychopath. And that other kiwi farms account is not me I guess someone was doing a parody of me from my pvcc days. That account is following people, im not following anyone on this forum yet. And that Facebook ain’t me either


----------

